# "there is a problem parsing the package"



## imaximax1 (Aug 24, 2011)

sorry if this has been posted before, i did search, and found nothing, but this thread has blown up recently

when trying to install some apps, i get "PARSE ERROR: There is a problem parsing the package"

any one else

For instance when i try Quick office HD (which i would expect some1 has tried)

THANKS


----------



## imaximax1 (Aug 24, 2011)

shameless self bump?


----------

